# Vapour (steam only) car wash TEST !



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Today i was going to correct my van so i decided to have a go at steam cleaning my van......usually i use this in conjunction with Chemical Guys EcoSmart. But this time I decided to use only the steam cleaner and no products with a standard Microfibre......the same as many videos you see on youtube. Now my van is black in colour so very good at showing up swirls and fine stratches and being Renault the paint is very soft. This was the result after the wash.....you can see i worked in straight lines, one direction with the steam cleaner blasting onto the van and the MF trailing behind






As you can see with the sun shining onto the panel you can see the damage...round to the back of the van it had not been cleaned yet, just to show the level of dirt on the van and to the side where there is no direct sunlight it looks really good....

Because of the damage obviously i had to correct it, my choice was to use the Rotary with a green Chemical Guys Hex Pad and Autofinesse Rejuvenate...I really like this product and refined really well, the end results....this is without any protection:






This video also shows the interior which was hoover and steam cleaned:






My conclusion from this little experiment, the use of only steam didnt work on its own, I know from experience with using other waterless products in conjunction you will not see anything like this.....I think i will keep testing further with other methods......but with new threads showing videos using only vapour/steam and no chemical to assist it had to be tried and tested.

Thanks for viewing and would appreciate any comments/opinions/feedback

Robert


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I`ve only used a steam cleaner on a interior plastics up to now but was really surprised how well it worked


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work rob :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Good write up Rob and good to see an honesty in the write up with regard to negatives in using steam alone, im sure with some tweaking to techniques you will get your desired results.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

robinho said:


> Good write up Rob and good to see an honesty in the write up with regard to negatives in using steam alone, im sure with some tweaking to techniques you will get your desired results.


Well as i mentioned I use it with chemical guys Ecosmart and its totally fine, lots easier to clean as well (the mf glides and doesnt stick like it was with on the steam), I think next i with try it with ONR, but will still use CG Ecosmart until i find something better (if there is anything).


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You just wanted to use your new camera.

Good points though.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> You just wanted to use your new camera.
> 
> Good points though.


 BUSTED :tumbleweed:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> ........... I think next i with try it with ONR, but will still use CG Ecosmart until i find something better (if there is anything).


Did you find time to try ONR with steam


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

lowejackson said:


> Did you find time to try ONR with steam


Unfortunately not, been too busy with work and not testing, but thanks for the reminder as it is something i do intend on trying, but I have a couple of other eco friendly wash products to try as well


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response. I do wonder if ONR et al would work/survive being added to the water inside the steamer i.e. vaporised onr


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I dont think i would try and put ONR into the steamer, as it is used for the interior as well and not sure how that would react with leather etc......


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I do wonder if ONR et al would work/survive being added to the water inside the steamer i.e. vaporised onr


I know your talking specifically about ONR but this is just a general overview on any chemicals and vapour steamers.
Manufacturers say not to use any chemicals of any type in the steam chamber. Chemicals in the steam tank can affect the boiling point and also damage the boiler. Breathing in chemical vapours produced is also damaging to health.

Steve


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

mkv said:


> I know your talking specifically about ONR but this is just a general overview on any chemicals and vapour steamers.
> Manufacturers say not to use any chemicals of any type in the steam chamber. Chemicals in the steam tank can affect the boiling point and also damage the boiler. Breathing in chemical vapours produced is also damaging to health.
> 
> Steve


Very good points Steve :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mkv said:


> I know your talking specifically about ONR but this is just a general overview on any chemicals and vapour steamers.
> Manufacturers say not to use any chemicals of any type in the steam chamber. Chemicals in the steam tank can affect the boiling point and also damage the boiler. Breathing in chemical vapours produced is also damaging to health.
> 
> Steve


Fair enough :thumb:


----------

